# Velocimetro a leds con LM3914



## fly (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, aunque llevo ya tiempo registrado, pero no me decidi a escribir hasta ahora, que tengo una serie de dudas. Os cuento, estoy haciendo una especie de circuito que consiste en un sistema de leds, que se encenderan a medida que aumente la velocidad, no es para un coche, es para otra cosa. El circuito mas o menos ya lo tengo diseñado, lo que pasa que me surgen unas dudas.

El circuito consiste mas o menos en un sensor de efecto hall, de salida digital que colocando un imán en la parte que se pretende medir, dara unos pulsos, esos pulsos se convertiran en una tensión proporcional a las RPM´s de la rueda que se pretende medir, y estará formado por el convertidor frecuencia-tensión LM2917, despues esa tensión la recogera varios controladores graficos de barras formado por el LM3914. Ya os pondre despues el circuito que tengo diseñado, afalta de monarlo y provar.

La primera duda que me surge es que el LM3914, en su datasheet, me dice que puede manejar leds con corrientes desde 3 mA a 30 mA, osea que a su salida puede dar esos rangos de corriente, lo que pasa que no me dice que rangos de tensión tiene de salida y si la tensión de alimentación afecta a esos rangos. La única cosa que me pone es Dropout Voltage 1,5 V, pero esa tensión no creo que sea la que da de salida no? ya que muchos leds trabajan con 2,2 V. Alguien sabe que es esa Dropout Voltage? Gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 27, 2008)

No tengo experiencia con el LM3914, en realidad tengo poca experiencia práctica en general, pero "dropout voltage" es caída de tensión. Se suele aplicar el término por ejemplo en un regulador de tensión, para indicar la caída mínima que debe haber entre entrada y salida para que el regulador funcione.
Por lo que veo en la hoja de datos, dice que las salidas a los leds son colector abierto, si bien la corriente que se entrega a los leds está regulada.
El que sea colector abierto haría que se precise alguna resistencia para limitar la corriente por el LED, que, como dice que la corriente es regulada, supongo el integrado se encargará de alguna forma de eso. Tal vez de ahí viene lo de dropout voltage, que es la tensión mínima que se precisa en el pin que da salida al LED para que se pueda regular la corriente y todo funcione.
En la definición de términos dice (traduzco porque algunas cosas se entienden mejor en lengua madre):
Dropout voltage: tensión (no me gusta decir voltaje) medida en las salidas de fuente de corriente requerida para que la corriente de salida caiga un 10% (por debajo de la regulada a través de R1).
O sea que debe ser así la cosa, con una tensión menor al dropout voltage en los pines que alimentan a los LED's ya la corriente se sale de regulación, y no hay garantías de que funcione.

Bueno, como habrán visto tuve más voluntad que conocimiento al responder, ojalá alguno con más experiencia que yo confirme ésto o me diga "sos un bruto con buena voluntad", jaja (por eso el signo de pregunta en el campo asunto).
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 27, 2008)

Reeditando el anterior comentario (tampoco decia gran cosa, como siempre)

Son unas fotocopias (bajadas en resolución y esas cosas para que sea portable por estos medios gracias al Sr Li-ion) Son de:

Circuitos de optoelectrónica 
R.M. Marston
editorial CEAC 
(Me han dicho que tiene que especificarse la procedencia)

Detalla con todo lujo de detalles como se configura el LM3914. 

Buen provecho


----------

